# Bequiet silent loop montagekit wechseln, schlauchausgänge oben?



## Artic-crusher (18. Juli 2017)

*Bequiet silent loop montagekit wechseln, schlauchausgänge oben?*

Moin,
habe mir eine gebrauchte silent loop 240 besorgt. 
Leider war schon das montagekit für amd befestigt, ich benötige jedoch das von intel. Jemand ne idee, wie ich das amd-kit wieder abbekomme? Das sitzt ja bombenfest und innerlich steh ich schon mit ner metallsäge vor meinem pc....
2. Frage wäre: ich wollt die in der front verbauen, kann es probleme geben, wenn die radiatoranschlüsse oben sind, oder muss ich den radiator andersrum einbauen, sodass die anschlüsse unten sind? Kann es da probleme mit der restluft in der aio kommen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus an jeden der mir hier antwortet


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bequiet silent loop montagekit wechseln, schlauchausgänge oben?*

einfach auseinander ziehen?! evtl ein bisschen die nasen wo die beiden teile ineinander gesteckt sind gegeneinander nach oben/unten bewegen


----------



## CmdCobra (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bequiet silent loop montagekit wechseln, schlauchausgänge oben?*

Laut der Anleitung Seite 13 ist der Halter doch nur dahintergesteckt und dann zusammen geklickt.

http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/slntlp/slntlp_mn_de.pdf


----------

